# Garmin 60CSX



## Mr. Fishunt (Jun 17, 2011)

All,
Please provide feedback on the free topo map down loads for the Garmin 60CSx.
Do they work, any problems?
Which website do you recommend?
All tips would be appreciated.

Thanks, 
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## JohnnyD (Jun 19, 2011)

Got all mine from GPSfiledepot.com.  No real problems.  Nothing too fancy but enough to make me happy.


----------



## MTMiller (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks Johnny!  This helped me as well.  Now if I can just find a free inland waters map I'll be set.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 4, 2011)

Fantastic GPS for the $. I use numerous GPS's on my job with USDA and chose this one as my personal one. I would highly recommend the micro chip sold by Cabelas that is about $99 or so for an area, usually a state or two...It is 1:24,000 scale rather than the useless 1:100,000 scale chips that are much cheaper. Cabelas also sells inland water maps too.... 

Get ya one....


----------

